# Similar music recommendation



## Merve (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here so I hope I'm posting this in the correct place.

I'm lost and unable to find something new to listen to that meets the criteria I want. Basically I want to be introduced to some pieces that are similar in tone and speed to the following pieces by Bach:

Keyboard Concerto in D Minor, BWV 1052: III. Allegro
Keyboard Concerto in A Major, BWV 1055: I. Allegro
Concerto in A Minor for Violin, BWV 1041: I. Allegro Moderato
Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G Major, BWV 1048: III. Allegro

This should give you an idea of what I'm looking for. I don't want solo instruments, I don't want full orchestras, and preferably only strings. Piano/harpsichord/violin concertos preferred but not a must... Allegretto and up please. Any thoughts??

Just don't give me more Bach


----------



## carlmichaels (May 2, 2012)

Strings only. But also considering piano. Your requirements make me think of chamber music. The string quartet genre has many offerings to suit many tastes. Quintets? Octets? Sinfonies concertante? Also, many of the symphonies of JC Bach, CPE Bach and others are for smaller orchestras. Perhaps some of these would fit the bill.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Concerto Grosso might be what you are interested in. Check out Handel's and Corelli's Concerti Grossi Op. 6. If you want a modern concerto grosso, check out Schnittke's Concerto Grosso no. 1.


----------

